# Am I right to feel upset?



## cassiesmith22 (11 August 2021)

My instructors rarely let me canter. I've been taking lessons for 4 months now and I've became confident in trot about 2 months in. My instructors know this and said that there aren't any problems with my trot or me being on the wrong diagonal. I was then told that I could start cantering - which was rough in the beginning and I fell forward a few times (but managed to gain my balance, didn't fall off). Then they made me do no-stirrup work which helped a lot and I can now sit the canter but for the last 2 months, I've only cantered 2-3 times.. And I want to practice it.

So I told my instructor that I want to practice it to feel more confident, and he said "sure, we'll canter later".. But then instead of cantering, he just made me trot and then get off. I'm just so upset because I've seen people who started near the same time as me and are with other instructors at my riding school, cantering off in the other arena and they're already doing small jumps, whereas I also progressed quite quickly and they're just making me trot for nearly the whole lesson.. If there was something wrong with my riding that I had to improve on, they should say it and not make false promises. 

I can't switch riding schools either because I have 4 more 1-hour privates with them which will last me another week. Then I'm going on holiday and I'm off to uni where I'll continue riding at a local farm (hopefully they'll allow me to progress). I'm just wondering if I am right to feel upset? I've had more than 20 lessons the past 2 months combined so it's a bit strange that they're not letting me canter.


----------



## ycbm (11 August 2021)

Have you asked them why they aren't letting you canter? 


If you're riding private lessons 4 times a week I'd be expecting to canter by now.


----------



## cassiesmith22 (11 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Have you asked them why they aren't letting you canter?


If you're riding private lessons 4 times a week I'd be expecting to canter by now.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I asked them a few times and they said that there's no particular reason and that I'll canter later or next lesson. Neither of which have happened.


----------



## ycbm (11 August 2021)

Have you asked "why not now"?
.


----------



## AntiPuck (11 August 2021)

If you aren't already doing so, it might be worth bringing it up at the start of the lesson, rather than the end, to remind them that you have discussed this before and want to work on cantering this time. It could just be forgetfulness/can't be bothered-ness on their part if it isn't a particularly good riding school.


----------



## cassiesmith22 (11 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Have you asked "why not now"?
.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. I haven't tried this one yet lol I'll give it a try on Friday



AntiPuck said:



			If you aren't already doing so, it might be worth bringing it up at the start of the lesson, rather than the end, to remind them that you have discussed this before and want to work on cantering this time. It could just be forgetfulness/can't be bothered-ness on their part if it isn't a particularly good riding school.
		
Click to expand...

I did, I told them that I want to practice cantering this lesson and they're just agreeing and nothing happens (I've tried this several times as well). Then I remind them during the lesson, it's the same reply - later or next lesson. I honestly feel like a burden at this point, I feel defeated and they probably think that I'm desperate. I'm not a canter pro but they've seen me canter shapes and stuff and not fall off so I just don't get why not? I have an excitable horse as well who wants to go and canter around the arena but they tell me to hold her back - which is understandable but they know that both me and my lesson horse want to canter and yet they don't allow me to.


----------



## AntiPuck (11 August 2021)

cassiesmith22 said:



			Good point. I haven't tried this one yet lol I'll give it a try on Friday



I did, I told them that I want to practice cantering this lesson and they're just agreeing and nothing happens (I've tried this several times as well). Then I remind them during the lesson, it's the same reply - later or next lesson. I honestly feel like a burden at this point, I feel defeated and they probably think that I'm desperate. I'm not a canter pro but they've seen me canter shapes and stuff and not fall off so I just don't get why not? I have an excitable horse as well who wants to go and canter around the arena but they tell me to hold her back - which is understandable but they know that both me and my lesson horse want to canter and yet they don't allow me to.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds odd that they would keep ignoring the request. Either you're doing something that suggests to them that you aren't ready for canter work yet (in which case, yes, they should be honest and stop promising it to you), or they're just fobbing you off. 

You may need to be more forceful when you ask. You are a paying customer, so unless they give you a reason (ability, safety etc.) for not doing it, it should happen. Perhaps your age (i'm assuming you're young, because of the 'off to uni' comment?) plus maybe a lack of authority in the requests (i'm assuming, because they have ignored you a few times by now) is leading them to not take it too seriously.


----------



## windand rain (11 August 2021)

Might be they are worried you won't manage if that horse takes off with you. Maybe a different horse is the answer.


----------



## D66 (11 August 2021)

Why don’t you ask for a lunge lesson to work on your seat and stability in the saddle. A riding school won’t want their customers falling off even if they are keen. 
it would be a private lesson but half an hour wll be plenty. Lunge lessons are hard work.


----------



## cassiesmith22 (11 August 2021)

I'll ask about a lunge lesson! I've never seen anyone doing them at my riding school but asking won't hurt

As for the horse taking off with me - maybe? I don't know. We spent some time on trying to get her to calm down and respect the speed I want to go at today because she would break into canter once or twice. I also ride and I am comfortable with 4 other horses but no canter on them either. I would totally understand if this was the case, I am a beginner rider after all, but they should at least tell me after all this time of asking them..


----------



## Clodagh (11 August 2021)

a lunge lesson is a great idea, they are the best things for balance and stability.
Trotting is much harder than cantering so if all else fails work on the perfect trot, where you can slow and speed up the pace with your seat as well as a good sitting trot and it will stand you in good stead in the future. I get that isn’t what you want to do but I’m trying to give a positive.


----------



## 1523679 (11 August 2021)

From your posts it sounds as if your RS has two arenas. You’re in one of them, not cantering, and there are other pupils in the second arena who do more cantering.

Is “your” arena quite a bit smaller than the other one? And are the other pupils in group lessons rather than private?


----------



## paddy555 (11 August 2021)

cassiesmith22 said:



			Good point. I haven't tried this one yet lol I'll give it a try on Friday



I did, I told them that I want to practice cantering this lesson and they're just agreeing and nothing happens (I've tried this several times as well). Then I remind them during the lesson, it's the same reply - later or next lesson. I honestly feel like a burden at this point, I feel defeated and they probably think that I'm desperate. I'm not a canter pro but they've seen me canter shapes and stuff and not fall off so I just don't get why not? I have an excitable horse as well who wants to go and canter around the arena but they tell me to hold her back - which is understandable but they know that both me and my lesson horse want to canter and yet they don't allow me to.
		
Click to expand...

 you are on the horse and the one controlling it so why not just canter? Make sure you are in control and wait until part way through the lesson so the horse is warmed up an then move into canter. If they say anything explain you want to work on canter and you are not happy they are restricting you for no real reason. 

You are paying for instruction and if you can't canter very well for some reason their job is to teach you. 
I agree with AntiPuck. If you are young you may not be coming across very forcefully. 
If this was me (and I am an awful lot older) I would explain to the instructor before we started what I expected to be taught ie to tell me his lesson plan for that lesson. If it was not forthcoming I would ask the owner/manager and explain I was not happy with the way I was being progressed. 

If the cantering and jumping is in group lessons can you ask to go in those lessons instead?


----------



## FFAQ (11 August 2021)

Well, I guess you could suggest they refund your remaining lessons if they don't feel confident in their ability to teach you to improve your canter? It might prompt them to either explain their reasoning for not allowing it, or inspire them to work on canter with you. 
If you have already mentioned it several times and they appear to be fobbing you off, maybe it's worth a try...


----------



## cassiesmith22 (11 August 2021)

Clodagh said:



			a lunge lesson is a great idea, they are the best things for balance and stability.
Trotting is much harder than cantering so if all else fails work on the perfect trot, where you can slow and speed up the pace with your seat as well as a good sitting trot and it will stand you in good stead in the future. I get that isn’t what you want to do but I’m trying to give a positive.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you hahah At least I can improve my trot so the lessons aren't completely useless 



1523679 said:



			From your posts it sounds as if your RS has two arenas. You’re in one of them, not cantering, and there are other pupils in the second arena who do more cantering.

Is “your” arena quite a bit smaller than the other one? And are the other pupils in group lessons rather than private?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, 2 arenas but both of them are the same size and are similar - the only difference is that mine has more grass but I don't think it matters? The track is the same as the other one. I've ridden in both, it just depends on which one is free or which one doesn't have poles in them because recently, they don't even let me do pole work which doesn't even make sense since they made do it on my second lesson lol 
They mainly do privates and the people that I was talking about do privates. I'm at the RS +/- 4 times a week so I just happen to notice them. They always have the same instructor so I guess that helped them too.  The few times I cantered were when my lesson was held by their instructor but that was definitely not recently. I've asked and we can't choose instructors, it depends on whoever is free so that's quite unfortunate as well



paddy555 said:



			you are on the horse and the one controlling it so why not just canter? Make sure you are in control and wait until part way through the lesson so the horse is warmed up an then move into canter. If they say anything explain you want to work on canter and you are not happy they are restricting you for no real reason.

You are paying for instruction and if you can't canter very well for some reason their job is to teach you.
I agree with AntiPuck. If you are young you may not be coming across very forcefully.
If this was me (and I am an awful lot older) I would explain to the instructor before we started what I expected to be taught ie to tell me his lesson plan for that lesson. If it was not forthcoming I would ask the owner/manager and explain I was not happy with the way I was being progressed.

If the cantering and jumping is in group lessons can you ask to go in those lessons instead?
		
Click to expand...

I was actually really close to just canter a lap today when he went and took a break. I mean, they usually leave me for 5-10 minutes to talk to other people and have a break and they tell me to just walk a few laps.. So why not canter if both me and my horse want it? I did release her a bit because she was quite tense, and cantered half a lap but I got yelled at.. 
I'm a quiet person and I'm only 18 so honestly, that could contribute to them ignoring me as well but I'll have to let them know that I don't fancy paying £45 for a lesson where I'm not allowed to progress and they're not even honest with me.


----------



## cassiesmith22 (11 August 2021)

FFAQ said:



			Well, I guess you could suggest they refund your remaining lessons if they don't feel confident in their ability to teach you to improve your canter? It might prompt them to either explain their reasoning for not allowing it, or inspire them to work on canter with you.
If you have already mentioned it several times and they appear to be fobbing you off, maybe it's worth a try...
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, if all else fails (asking them again or asking for a lunge lesson) I might do this and then the local farm near my uni will most likely be better.


----------



## paddy555 (11 August 2021)

cassiesmith22 said:



			I was actually really close to just canter a lap today when he went and took a break. I mean, they usually leave me for 5-10 minutes to talk to other people and have a break and they tell me to just walk a few laps.. So why not canter if both me and my horse want it? I did release her a bit because she was quite tense, and cantered half a lap but I got yelled at..
I'm a quiet person and I'm only 18 so honestly, that could contribute to them ignoring me as well but I'll have to let them know that I don't fancy paying £45 for a lesson where I'm not allowed to progress and they're not even honest with me.
		
Click to expand...


I realise you  are young and it is very hard to stick up for yourself but I am afraid that paying £45 a lesson to be yelled at is simply not good enough. 

I would ask for a refund and  simply tell them you are not satisfied with them. 

Is there anyone you could take to your next lesson. A parent, forceful friend perhaps. Someone who can be there when you explain the problem to give you a bit of support. 

They just seem to be fobbing you off. 
Is there a riding club at your uni? possibly that would give you some experience. I am sure they would allow you to canter.


----------



## cassiesmith22 (11 August 2021)

paddy555 said:



			I realise you  are young and it is very hard to stick up for yourself but I am afraid that paying £45 a lesson to be yelled at is simply not good enough. 

I would ask for a refund and  simply tell them you are not satisfied with them.

Is there anyone you could take to your next lesson. A parent, forceful friend perhaps. Someone who can be there when you explain the problem to give you a bit of support.

They just seem to be fobbing you off.
Is there a riding club at your uni? possibly that would give you some experience. I am sure they would allow you to canter. 

Click to expand...

I know! I've read their website and they don't have a refund policy but surely they'll do something about a unhappy client.. It's a shame because everyone is very pleased with this riding school except me.  I'll definitely take my mother, she'll get me the refund lol

Yes, I'm looking forward to joining my uni's riding club! I will only be able to ride once a week but I'm sure I'll progress more than  at my current RS


----------



## Red-1 (12 August 2021)

I agree that by this stage, I would expect you to be cantering. If not, I would expect you to be offered an explanation.

I would call them before your next lesson and explain that, for the past few lessons, you have been asking to canter, and have been promised this, but then it hasn't happened. I would ask down the phone if there is an issue? Their answer would frame my next steps. That could well be that you ask for a refund as they are not able to offer the service you are paying for. 

Personally, I find that riding schools are often protecting their horses in this situation. There will be a small pool of horses suitable for first canters, often the older ones, and they will be in high demand. If this is the case then they need to explain it. 

When I was teaching first canters, it was done on the lunge. Sadly, being a good 'lunge horse' is a complicated and energetic role, and again many schools simply don't have one. 

What I wouldn't do is simply go canter while the trainer isn't there. That isn't fair on anyone. Nor would I simply canter when the trainer is there, that isn't fair on them, or the horse. It doesn't sound as if you would be experienced enough to risk assess in action to keep everyone safe.


----------



## ycbm (12 August 2021)

You're paying £45 a time for 4 lessons a week in grass arenas where the instructors leave you to walk around while they chat to each other,  yell at you,   and after several months they won't let you canter. 

Where is this place?  


ETA I've been reading your other threads about this place and it sounds like a dreadful riding school. I think that's probably the problem,  not you.  
.


----------



## Skib (12 August 2021)

I too had trouble getting a chance to canter in my first year lessons. 
In the long run, it didnt matter, but I pick up here you are learning on grass? Grass can be slippery after wet weather. I didnt canter out hacking this week. The grond was too wet.  And since you can already canter may be other students are in greater need of a safe surface than you are?
I agree about picking and choosing  who teaches you, on what horse and at what RS. I left that RS and went to another with even less canter. I eventually learned to canter out hacking.


----------



## ester (12 August 2021)

they leave you for 5 or 10 minutes?! During your lesson, that's madness.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 August 2021)

So you are actually sometimes paying for only £35 minutes instruction?  I would ask for a refund of your advance booking fee and find somewhere else to ride.  Have you considered a riding weekend?  You would learn a lot in a short time.


----------



## cassiesmith22 (12 August 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I agree that by this stage, I would expect you to be cantering. If not, I would expect you to be offered an explanation.

I would call them before your next lesson and explain that, for the past few lessons, you have been asking to canter, and have been promised this, but then it hasn't happened. I would ask down the phone if there is an issue? Their answer would frame my next steps. That could well be that you ask for a refund as they are not able to offer the service you are paying for.

Personally, I find that riding schools are often protecting their horses in this situation. There will be a small pool of horses suitable for first canters, often the older ones, and they will be in high demand. If this is the case then they need to explain it.

When I was teaching first canters, it was done on the lunge. Sadly, being a good 'lunge horse' is a complicated and energetic role, and again many schools simply don't have one.

What I wouldn't do is simply go canter while the trainer isn't there. That isn't fair on anyone. Nor would I simply canter when the trainer is there, that isn't fair on them, or the horse. It doesn't sound as if you would be experienced enough to risk assess in action to keep everyone safe.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was going to call them anyways because they booked me in for a half an hour lesson for some reason and paying for transport just for half an hour isn't really worth it for me. 
The horse that I usually ride is who I rode on my first lesson and who I had my first canter on because they said that her trot isn't bouncy and her canter is smoother than all of their other horses. She is in high demand because of this but I usually book early so I get her. Most of the times when I get off, they have another lesson on her right after so you're right. However, when I manage to get her (they choose my horse for the lesson based on whoever is free on that day), they should let me canter because she's suitable or just give me an explanation.. Like I said, I would accept it if they would give me a reason but it seems like they don't have one



Skib said:



			I too had trouble getting a chance to canter in my first year lessons.
In the long run, it didnt matter, but I pick up here you are learning on grass? Grass can be slippery after wet weather. I didnt canter out hacking this week. The grond was too wet.  And since you can already canter may be other students are in greater need of a safe surface than you are?
I agree about picking and choosing  who teaches you, on what horse and at what RS. I left that RS and went to another with even less canter. I eventually learned to canter out hacking.
		
Click to expand...

Well, there's a patch in the middle which is grass but the other parts are just dirt? I don't know how to describe it but other than the big grass patch in the middle, it's just a track that you can ride on. I don't come in contact with the grass unless I'm doing circles or changing the rein. The other arena doesn't have the patch in the middle but they both get equally muddy when it's raining. Although they cancel my lessons if it's raining even the slightest or the arena is too muddy so the ground has always been dry for my lessons.
Unfortunately they don't take me out hacking unless they're too lazy to teach me because a hack for them means a walk on the bridleway. No trotting or cantering. They just walk ahead of me and the whole 1-hour lesson is spent just walking. Don't get me wrong, it's peaceful and I like it but I also want to progress.. 


ycbm said:



			You're paying £45 a time for 4 lessons a week in grass arenas where the instructors leave you to walk around while they chat to each other,  yell at you,   and after several months they won't let you canter.

Where is this place? 


ETA I've been reading your other threads about this place and it sounds like a dreadful riding school. I think that's probably the problem,  not you. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've had my problems with them before as well and I honestly don't know why I decided to stay. My account has become a hate page for my RS at this point hahah 
I'm not comfortable saying their name just in case they find me talking about them but it is a family owned RS in Bedfordshire. 



ester said:



			they leave you for 5 or 10 minutes?! During your lesson, that's madness.
		
Click to expand...

They tell me and my horse to take a breather and they just leave us lol I don't know why we woukd need to have a breather after having a few walks around the arena.. There was also a time when my instructor told me to warm up my horse and he'll be back soon (which was in 15-20 mins) so yeah, my RS is awful. 



Pearlsasinger said:



			So you are actually sometimes paying for only £35 minutes instruction?  I would ask for a refund of your advance booking fee and find somewhere else to ride.  Have you considered a riding weekend?  You would learn a lot in a short time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really considering it because I still have nearly £200 worth of lessons left (4 lessons) which if I don't progress, isn't really worth to attend.
I didn't know about riding weekends! I'll have to see if there's anything nearby. I'm going on holiday soon and apparently there will be a canter ride on the beach, I was thinking about it until I realised that I don't know how they care for the horses etc. I don't want to support a business which doesn't care for the horses properly so I'm not going just in case, but a riding weekend sounds fun.


----------



## Gloi (12 August 2021)

cassiesmith22 said:



			I have an excitable horse as well who wants to go and canter around the arena but they tell me to hold her back - which is understandable but they know that both me and my lesson horse want to canter and yet they don't allow me to.
		
Click to expand...

That might be why. Ask if you can have a quieter horse to practice cantering on. The current one might start speeding up if you get out of balance and may not stop again when you want.


----------



## paddy555 (12 August 2021)

try putting your holiday location on here. Someone will know of the beach ride establishment, alternatively someone may know of a good school or hacking place you could go to. 
Personally I think the time has come for you to move out of the school into the countryside hacking for a while. That will get you riding more independently,, getting used to dealing with a horse when it does different things and, in with a group, you will learn more and have more fun.  
Good luck.


----------



## LaurenBay (12 August 2021)

wow your riding school sounds awful. Are they BHS registered? what a bizarre set up. Please ask for a refund and hopefully the one at uni will be much better.


----------



## brighteyes (12 August 2021)

Sounds like a totally rubbish riding school to me if they are charging that much and you aren’t cantering yet or your riding ability isn’t up to cantering at this point and they are looking out for the horses.
I taught both my kids to ride and had them cantering within a week on a pony that was no slouch. Just popped them on the lunge and got them in a two-point seat holding mane not onto the pony’s mouth. What is your aim with your riding? Sounds like you might get more enjoyment from trekking or a beach ride.
Would you say your balance and control of your arms and legs is reasonable. Also is the horse the correct size for you and do you fit nicely in the saddle?


----------



## ester (12 August 2021)

Nothing you say about this establishment sounds good. Re. the leaving you unattended I would imagine that

If you did fancy going away and doing more I went away with these guys a couple of weeks ago but they said their learn to ride trips generally go really well and everyone enjoys it and most will be cantering by the end (as experienced riders we were a bit surprised the participants didn't find it all too much). You would also get some of the horse care side too  

https://www.free-rein.co.uk/learn-to-ride/


----------



## cassiesmith22 (12 August 2021)

LaurenBay said:



			wow your riding school sounds awful. Are they BHS registered? what a bizarre set up. Please ask for a refund and hopefully the one at uni will be much better.
		
Click to expand...

They're not.. I just read their reviews and hoped for the best plus it was near my sixth form so I could just go for a lesson after I was done at school. I honestly don't know why I didn't switch riding schools earlier The one at uni is BHS and ABRS registered as well so I'm expecting that they'll let me progress. Thank you, I will! 



brighteyes said:



			Sounds like a totally rubbish riding school to me if they are charging that much and you aren’t cantering yet or your riding ability isn’t up to cantering at this point and they are looking out for the horses.
I taught both my kids to ride and had them cantering within a week on a pony that was no slouch. Just popped them on the lunge and got them in a two-point seat holding mane not onto the pony’s mouth. What is your aim with your riding? Sounds like you might get more enjoyment from trekking or a beach ride.
Would you say your balance and control of your arms and legs is reasonable. Also is the horse the correct size for you and do you fit nicely in the saddle?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, most people I've seen do progress slowly at my RS, but still quicker than me even though I think that my riding is decent for someone that's only been riding for 4 months..  
My aim was to start doing really small jumps before uni starts but obviously that isn't doable at this point I'd like to learn to jump and then just have fun, go on hacks etc. and maybe join my uni's competitive riding team in my 3rd/4th year because I'll probably improve a lot until then.  
 About the last part - I'm really not sure. I'd like to say that yes, I'm pretty balanced and that I can control my arms and legs but I'm not sure what my instructor thinks because he or his brother never say what I need to improve on. Only when I had another instructor (who let me canter), she told me that my position and how little I use my legs is horrible But at least she told me, I corrected it and she said that she saw major improvement. Honestly, those few lessons with her have been more helpful than all of my lessons combined lol
The horses I ride range from 14.2hh to 17.2hh and I'm 5 foot 7 so I don't think I'm overhorsed. The mare that I usually ride and the one that I'm talking about in the post and in my replies is a 16.3hh Irish Sport Horse. The saddle fits perfectly




ester said:



			Nothing you say about this establishment sounds good. Re. the leaving you unattended I would imagine that

If you did fancy going away and doing more I went away with these guys a couple of weeks ago but they said their learn to ride trips generally go really well and everyone enjoys it and most will be cantering by the end (as experienced riders we were a bit surprised the participants didn't find it all too much). You would also get some of the horse care side too 

https://www.free-rein.co.uk/learn-to-ride/

Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Hopefully they'll be doing it in a few months time as well when I'll be able to go  I'm very interested in horse care as well so I'll check them out!


----------



## LaurenBay (13 August 2021)

I'd be tempted to report them to the BHS, leaving you unattended during lessons so they can have a break is crazy. I have never heard anything like it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 August 2021)

LaurenBay said:



			I'd be tempted to report them to the BHS, leaving you unattended during lessons so they can have a break is crazy. I have never heard anything like it.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure that BHS could do anything if the RS isn't approved but it might be worth notifying the licensing Local Authority.  Adorable Alice would probably be able to tell you if the council can do anything about it.


----------



## numptynovice (14 August 2021)

I’d be beyond furious if my novice daughter who’d only been riding 4 months was being left to fend for herself for 5-10 mins during a lesson forking out £45 for lessons. Dangerous and not exactly value for money!

Agree with everyone else that you should be looking for a different riding school - I tried out lots of different schools before I settled on one I’m happy with. Go for a BHS or ABRS registered school.


----------



## Lipglosspukka (22 August 2021)

How's it going now?


----------



## cassiesmith22 (24 August 2021)

Lipglosspukka said:



			How's it going now?
		
Click to expand...

I complained and asked for a refund and they gave me 2 lessons which were focused on cantering.  Cantered with and without stirrups as well so I'm pretty confident now.
 My last lesson with them today was just trot and walk focused but it's okay because I was on a horse I've never cantered on. I feel bad that I didn't say goodbye to them even though they weren't the best, they don't even know that I'm leaving the RS


----------



## Lipglosspukka (24 August 2021)

Don't be silly. They will have people leaving and new people starting all the time. You wont have caused any hard feeling.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 September 2021)

OP I have sent you a PM as I have a feeling I know the place you are going to...my friend has had an awful experience with them too x


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (1 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			Have you asked them why they aren't letting you canter?


If you're riding private lessons 4 times a week I'd be expecting to canter by now.
		
Click to expand...

I think it said for 4 months but maybe I didn't read it thoroughly enough!! 


My bad- I read the rest and I can see she has 4 more lessons to squeeze into a week. Girl, definitely ask them to get you cantering confidently, perhaps on a different horse, ASAP!!They sound lazy, unmotivated and downright dangerous!!


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (1 October 2021)

ester said:



			they leave you for 5 or 10 minutes?! During your lesson, that's madness.
		
Click to expand...

Theoretically if they have insurance they are likely breaching their policy........perhaps mention that, it might make them listen to you more!!


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (1 October 2021)

If I was you I would look around local livery yards where they will most likely have better instructors, better ponies/horses and you could enquire about a weekly share on a suitable pony. RS's are not often the best place to learn.......some are excellent I know but this one sounds below par. Another advantage of a livery yard is you will start to learn basic horsemanship such as tacking up, grooming etc.


----------

